# Picnic trials and our trophy



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Picnic trials are a good place to practice for Field Trials. My club has Picnic Trials where one earns points towards perpetual challenge trophies. Buffy and I at our last training session with the challenge trophy that we earned last year but was presented to us this past June. A reminder, this is earned through competition and we had to accumulate points by finishing in the money in several picnic trials.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww cute pic, congratulations and enjoy that trophy!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! Great picture! And good to put a face with a name! (or at least a user ID)


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

yay, G!!! that is a fantastic photo of you guys! I love it and am so proud of you!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good job! Buffy sure looks like a wild thing ready to romp! Hope you are doing as well this summer too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!!! Awesome photo!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My compliments to Jerry Imprevento of Field Dog Imagery. He is fairly new to photographing field events but he is awesome. What he won't do for a good shot...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just love Buffy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LOVE that photo! Congratulations!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow!!! Nice!!


----------

